# Do I need a backpack for preschool?



## rahans (Feb 29, 2008)

DD (3) starting preschool in few weeks. She needs a regular size pencil case and pck 12 crayons (not sure if crayons are for the school). School is only 2.5 hrs 2 days a week. Does she need a backpack? TIA


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

Depends on the school, I would imagine. My son needed one for preschool because it was used to bring his blanket and a lovey (stuffed animal or whatever) if he needed that for naptime. But I take it your school doesn't have naptime since it is so short. Not sure. Have you asked if they need it or not?


----------



## betterparent (Jul 23, 2006)

he is three and needs a pencil case?

but a back pack is a good thing. you can pack a change of clothes, send notes and get stuff sent home to you!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I would guess not. First, most backpacks that fit a 3 YO won't actually hold anything useful and a big-enough-to-be-useful pack would be bad for his back. The school probably has a system for sending home papers and such, and they get crunched in backpacks. Our school just had parents pick stuff out of the cubbies for 1/2 day kids and gave full day kids a bucket to transport their things it. They specifically asked for no backpacks because they took up so much room. A spare set of clothes were kept in a drawer in the classroom so there was always something available.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

DEPENDS ON WHETHER THE TEACHER KEEPS A FULL CHANGE OF CLOTHES FOR HIM THERE or if you have to send them everyday.

Sorry for the all caps = too lazy to re-type.


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2004)

My DS didn't NEED one but I got him a pre-schooler sized one (from LL Bean) because it helped him feel like a big-kid and made him more enthused for school (he had separation anxiety big time at that age).

I never put much in it (still don't and he's 5 now) other than a blankie or other lightweight thing as I don't want him lugging a heavy backpack, but it did help him feel "grown up" and eased the transition.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Before you buy one, I'd talk to the teacher or a mom whose child has gone there before. Each preschool is different, but my kids have never used one for preschool. If each kid had one, that would take up a lot more room than just a sweatshirt hanging on a hook. They need VERY little for preschool. A change of clothes can be kept at school in a large ziplock with his name and class on it.

One preschool my dds all went to when they were each three gave each child a canvas bag that the child got to decorate with fabric pens on the first day. All stuff that came to and from preschool/home went in that bag. It was a great system.

I wouldn't get your child excited about his backpack just to learn the preschool doesn't have room for it in their coat/cubby area. Just call or email the teacher or a friend who has gone there.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

At ds's previous school, he took a backpack with a change of clothes, his lunch, and to transport naptime sheets and notes home. At his new school, they keep the clothes at the school in their own baggie (which I don't like, because it'd be nice for him to be able to wear them at home sometimes, too - not just sit in a bag, waiting for the day he'll need them), and they keep the sheets there too, so kids don't bring backpacks.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

At ds's preschool, they supplied the snack, and kept a change of clothes there for all the kids. He never needed a backpack. The only thing he ever brought was his show and tell item on Wednesdays.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Talk to the school before you buy anything.

When my oldest DS went to preschool, they specifically asked parents NOT to send backpacks because they were difficult for small children to handle. Instead we were asked to send a plain cloth bag with an open top and no zippers or snaps.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I sent my dd with a backpack. It was really necessary, it just helped her carry all her crafty stuff. I did get her one with wheels so she didn't have to carry it.


----------



## rahans (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I'll call the school. Her change of clothes stays at school. They probably would have stated it on the supply list if she needed one....


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

DD (4) went to Jr. KG this year. (I guess many places would call that preschool)

While her change of clothes went to school on the first day and stayed, she did need a backpack.
Everyday her "notetote" AKA backpack mail came home filled with notes from the teacher or scholastic book sale stuff. Not to mention AAALLLL the art.
Her snack and Kleen Kanteen also went. And many times she did bring a lovie.
It also gave her a place to put her hair pretties that she yanked out of her hair. No question- a backpack for MY DD's class was a must.
HTH


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

DD starts preschool in September. At her school, they specifically asked for kids to have a full-sized backpack, because they communicate to me with a folder they provide, and the folder won't fit in a little bitty backpack. You're better off asking your specific school, as it seems all are different.


----------



## Comparily (Sep 22, 2017)

*Backpack recommendation.*



rahans said:


> DD (3) starting preschool in few weeks. She needs a regular size pencil case and pck 12 crayons (not sure if crayons are for the school). School is only 2.5 hrs 2 days a week. Does she need a backpack? TIA


Honestly, I think it depends with the school. Trust me, especially for the preschool, some schools may require your kid to have one while in others it may not be necessary. That's why I would advice you to talk to the school first. At my kid's school, they specifically asked for kids to have full-size backpack, specifically from comparily.com/best-backpack-for-moms/. It's 10 years now and the backpack still looks new. Well, I would advice you to acquire one anyway, coz at the end of the day you'll have to. However, one thing is certain, buying from the recommended location will guarantee you optimal services.


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

Lol, this post is from 2008. The kid in question is almost a teenager now.

Also, spam.

Miranda


----------

